# Which Army Should I Choose?



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

I always start armies off with picking a nice hero as a centre piece, an dbuilding on from there. Saying that I have chosen:

-Bretonnia (The Green Knight)
-Skaven (Grey Seer Thanquol And Bone Ripper)
-Tomb Kings (Tomb Kings High Queen Khalida)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I voted Skaven, as they have a book coming in november.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I say Bretonia because most of their models look realy nice.


----------



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

I would go skaven mainly because you get two finely detailed minis for a center piece. But if you do chose them i would wait on building untill november because of the armybook comeing out.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I would say Brettonia. Granted you would have a great centerpiece, but the entire army is so full of detail that they can look absolutely amazing.


----------



## smidge222 (Jan 28, 2009)

i rekon tomb kings ive been looking to start them i mean who wouldnt want an entire army of skellys and the odd mummy based on the egyptians i just think they look realy awsum when in formation and as an army


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I voted skaven cuz they're the best:victory:. However, if you're looking for an army that looks good on the table, Tomb Kings all the way. I got about 500 points of my TK's painted and they look amazing on the table. Not only do they have great centrepieces, but they have unique looking models that are amazing when painted well like ushabti, or carrion, or Tomb Guard, need I go on. IMO Skaven are more fun to play but Tomb Kings can look more spectacular.


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

First, what other pieces do you have available? If you have a unit or two of skellitons or a whack of Bretonnians, I would be tempted towards those choices first. Building an army is much like getting married... Its gonna cost a small fortune, take up most of your free time and once you want to play, you find your friends already playing with it.

If this is not the case and you are starting from scratch, you could try doing a tomb kings army with heavy conversions. If you enjoy the models from an artistic standpoint, the next logical step from painting is "dioramic"modeling. (Yes i made that word up). I would suggest Tomb Kings because of the ease of adjusting skeletons into more cinematic poses.

You could use mix armies too. Since the whole army is "raised dead" could you not have "raised" Bretonnian knights for your Skeleton Horsemen? How about an entire raised Bretonnian Army? The knights, peasants and bowmen provide most core unit pieces while the trebuchet could easily replace the skull catapult. (And that trebuchet is a nice model.)

I would then keep the carrion rather than "Raised" Pegasus Knights, but either would work.

This way, you can have the best of both worlds...

You know...
.
.
.
Hmph.


I think i might build a new army....


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Ahaha I think I might just do that. 

Time to open up a project log...

Keeps your eyes open. ;D


----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

If it was me, I think I'd try Bretonnia. Reason being, they cost more points on average, allowing you to buy, assemble and paint a playable force quite quickly, even with lots of attention to detail. Also I would argue that they can be tailored to your personal playing style more than the Skaven or Tomb Kings, and I find it much more enjoyable when you can play the army how you want to, rather than how it is "meant" to be played. Depends what you prefer though I guess.


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

forestreverie said:


> ... I would argue that they can be tailored to your personal playing style more than the Skaven or Tomb Kings...


There is more than one way to play Bretonnian?

?!


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

lololololol


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

KalebQuangvan said:


> Ahaha I think I might just do that.
> 
> Time to open up a project log...
> 
> Keeps your eyes open. ;D


I might do a unit or two as i have mega brets-in-a-box and more than enough skeleton bits to convert.... pm me when you make something... if i have time this week, i may do a knight or two....

cheers
A


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Will do good sir.


----------



## Aldred (Aug 1, 2009)

KalebQuangvan said:


> Ahaha I think I might just do that.
> 
> Time to open up a project log...
> 
> Keeps your eyes open. ;D


It appears that GW has been paying attention to our posts.

... F'n bastards should hire me...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/blogPost.jsp?aId=4300011a


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Gayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Grimful (Dec 17, 2012)

Muffinman said:


> I say Bretonia because most of their models look realy nice.




If you're going solely for looks, Bretonnia hands down. If you're an amazing painter you can make them look stunning and if you're a mediocre painter you can still make them look good. Expect an extremely long time spent painting however.

If you actually want an effective unit however, The Green Knight probably isn't the best pick. He's really fun to use, but not that good.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

A couple of friends of mine decided to take bretonians to the last doubles tourny up at WHW and they did manage to make a really beastly army: it was a nightmare to play against (especially at a tourny) as it had magic items for everything and 2 big knight trains with nothing but characters/champs in the front rank.

It is possible to make nasty bret armies.... but it takes a huge amount of thought (pretty much like my WE).


----------



## TornadoCreator (Jul 30, 2013)

Aldred said:


> There is more than one way to play Bretonnian?


Indeed there is. Sure, you can play Bretonnians using the standard knightly lances, but it's not the only way.

You can make a pretty effective "gun-line" army. Peasant Bowmen are shockingly under-appreciated.

Here's a list for a non-conventional Bretonnian army. 2400 points (standard UK tournament size).

General - Bretonnian Lord, w/ Grail Vow, Royal Pegasus, Grail Shield, Sword Of Bloodshed - 283 points
Hero - Paladin, BSB w/ Lance, Shield, Bretonnian Warhorse, Virtue Of Knightly Temper, Razor Standard - 165 Points
Hero - Paladin, w/ Questing Vow, Virtue Of Empathy, and Shield - 80 Points
Hero - Paladin, w/ Questing Vow, Virtue Of Empathy, and Shield - 80 Points

Core
8x Knights Of The Realm w/ Full Command, Banner Of Swiftness - 231 Points (BSB Goes Here)
14x Men-at-arms w/ Standard Bearer - 80 Points (2nd Paladin Goes Here)
14x Men-at-arms w/ Standard Bearer - 80 Points (3rd Paladin Goes Here)
30x Peasant Bowmen w/ Full Command, Light Armour - 230 Points
30x Peasant Bowmen w/ Full Command, Light Armour - 230 Points
10x Peasant Bowmen w/ Skirmish, Light Armour, Braziers, Villein, Musician - 140 Points
10x Peasant Bowmen w/ Skirmish, Light Armour, Braziers, Villein, Musician - 140 Points 

Special
3x Pegasus Knights w/ no upgrades - 165 Points
3x Pegasus Knights w/ no upgrades - 165 Points
5x Mounted Yeomen w/ Shields - 80 Points
5x Mounted Yeomen w/ Shields - 80 Points

Rare
2 x Field Trebuchet w/ Yeoman Craftsman - 200 Points

There's no magic in this army, but that's OK, this is a specialist force. 

The General and the Pegasus Knights cause trouble on the enemy back lines, the Mounted Yeomen play on the flanks, flee reaction, regroup shoot, flee reaction, regroup shoot... continuously. The skirmishing bowmen are there just to cause trouble, especially with enemy cavalry as flaming attacks cause fear in cavalry and chariots. So long as they stay within 6" of a Pegasus Knight or the main Realm Lance, or within 12" of the General they have good Leadership too.

On the main line you have the Knights of the Realm which will be charging at the biggest nastiest thing it can find leaving two trebuchets and two small men-at-arms bunkers, in the back row, they house two paladins who are natural Leadership 8 bubbles for everyone here. The archers are shooting in three ranks, so that's 60 shots, every turn, a further 20 flaming shots every turn and 10 shots from the yeomen every turn. That's a lot of shooting. Sure it's only BS 3, Strength 3 but that's not half bad. That's the same as an Empire Crossbowman at 2/3rds the price.

Sure, it's a risky way to run Bretonnians, but no-one will see it coming. By the time the enemy realises they should be ignoring the Pegasus Knights and going for the peasantry, it's too late. Also, this army has 5 banners and a BSB, if you end up playing Blood and Glory, you have a massive advantage.


----------

